# Genevieve - worst books ever. F



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

No, seriously, i wish i hadn't bought it.

it's about 600 pages of "Oh look at me i'm a vampire that can't do squat. i make out with a fat washed up playwright."

When i buy a book, i expect that the person in the main title will show up in the book a fair bit. The last story in the series has the main character show up once or twice.

Complete waste of money, guys. avoid it like the plague.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I liked the series; but there was something fundamentally important about it that people should know. Unlike other collections, the bulk of the stories in this one are not solely about Genevieve, they are a collection of Jack Yeovil's (Kim Newman) stories.

Drachenfels and Genevieve Undead are all about the Lahmian heroine and her adventures while Silver Nails and the Beast in Velvet feature stories of other characters in the warhammer world as well stories about "monsters, darkness, and death."

On a more important note, the character of Genevieve Dieudonne was actually created for a series outside of the warhamer world. (The Genevieve of this series is by the same author, but is a variation of the one from the Anno Dracula book(s))


As for Gene herself, you have to keep in mind that at one point she did not want to accept who she was; and she later fell in love with an actor to which both later were forced to deal with the ravages of time. (In that he was growing older and she never would.)

I like how the stories turned out, and am glad that I bought it. It made me take a liking to some of the Vampire Counts.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Bear in mind it's been a fair few years since I've read it, but I really enjoyed the Genevieve stories - one thing to remember is that they're some of the oldest BL books which are stilll available - I first read them some 10 years ago or something like that.


----------

